# mods!!



## bobo23 (Jul 20, 2008)

i just got my se-r about a month ago and it is bone stock 
i was wondering what are the cheapest way but yet most effictive mods to do to the car
2003 se-r specv
stock


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Nitrous is the most bang for your buck, but if you're looking to keep it simple, get intake and exhaust.


----------



## DNA MOTORING (Sep 3, 2008)

We have headers available for your car. Go on down to the DNA Motoring forums for all the details


----------



## jmartinez06 (Sep 11, 2008)

the basics, intake, headers, exhaust.


----------



## g-lab (Dec 6, 2009)

dude don't use dna motoring for shit. they are a bunch of cheap jap bstrds. they send me a headers, ypipe, cat delete kit for my se-r altima, n swore up n down on the phone that they had the right egr port for my egr sensor. so they won't refund me because after spending 1000$ on labor i needed to use their gaskets, the very least they could do after not taking a return. n they wouldn't do it. so i get some lame ass girl on the phone who knows nothing about cars. so i ask to talk to the manger and he's "out" i ask for his name and it's jakie chan. don't do business with the *********** pricks. they're out to get u.


----------



## g-lab (Dec 6, 2009)

don't use these pricks for anything. they ripped me off, lied to me about fitting for my car, wouldn't do anything to make it right, no refund or anything, wouldn't get back to me at all, and when i would call their managers name "jackie chan" (yea fucking right) was always busy and would call me back. they're products are shit, don't fit right, and suck all around. if you don't like what i'll be posting all around this forum about you so people know how you operate. e-mail me
[email protected] 
punks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

g-lab said:


> dude don't use dna motoring for shit. they are a bunch of cheap jap bstrds. they send me a headers, ypipe, cat delete kit for my se-r altima, n swore up n down on the phone that they had the right egr port for my egr sensor. so they won't refund me because after spending 1000$ on labor i needed to use their gaskets, the very least they could do after not taking a return. n they wouldn't do it. so i get some lame ass girl on the phone who knows nothing about cars. so i ask to talk to the manger and he's "out" i ask for his name and it's jakie chan. don't do business with the *********** pricks. they're out to get u.





g-lab said:


> don't use these pricks for anything. they ripped me off, lied to me about fitting for my car, wouldn't do anything to make it right, no refund or anything, wouldn't get back to me at all, and when i would call their managers name "jackie chan" (yea fucking right) was always busy and would call me back. they're products are shit, don't fit right, and suck all around. if you don't like what i'll be posting all around this forum about you so people know how you operate. e-mail me
> [email protected]
> punks


Please take this up in the buyer seller feed back. 

Buyer & Seller Feedback/Ratings - Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum

Also please try and stay relevant to the topic at hand. I understand you're upset but there are more professional ways to handle this.


----------



## shrapnail (Mar 26, 2009)

#1 most important thing for you to do (especially with that mileage) is to get rid of your precat. The header's are nice to have, and it might save your engine. If you want/can afford a turbo then you'll be looking at a kit with a down-pipe.. Either way get rid of that thing immediately


----------

